# Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig



## Schnuffelhase21 (21. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen 

ich bin Tamara, und ich (bzw eigentlich meine Eltern^^) haben letztes Jahr einen Teich angelegt.

Er ist etwa 1,50cm im Durchmesser, hat in der Tiefe drei Stufen und ist am tiefsten etwa so 80cm.... Dazu haben wir einen Bachlauf, der etwa 30-40cm höher liegt. Wasservolumen etwa 1500l.

Ich versuche mal ein Bild anzuhängen 



 

Momentan hab ich nur das eine Bild auf dem Pc, kann aber gerne bei Bedarf noch ein paar machen 

Also... wir haben eine Pumpe für Teich und Bachlauf (mein Freund hat das installiert) die man so umstellen kann an einem Schlauch-Hebel-Ventil Dings (Sry ich habs net so mit der Fachsprache^^). Die hat eine Leistung von 1000l/h und etwa 5Watt.

Die lief nu etwa n Jahr ohne Filter oder so, da uns zu Anfang gesagt wurde, bei unsere Teichgröße bräuchte man den nicht unbedingt, da wir ja auch noch keine Fische hatten. 

Nun haben wir nach etwa 8 Monaten einen Filter dazugepackt,
 ( http://www.ebay.de/itm/190663361817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 ), da das Wasser noch immer sehr grün war. Wasserwerte sind laut Teststäbchen alle im grünen Bereich 

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt musste die Pumpe so etwa alle zwei Wochen gereinigt werden (bzw halt dieses Mattengeflecht zeugs das vor dem Ansaugdings ist) und hin und wieder auch komplett. Wir merken das immer das die verstopft ist, wenn der Bachlauf nimmer anständig läuft und nur noch schwächlich tröpfelt.

Das mit dem Filter war auch ne Aktion, bis wir das hinbekommen haben, dass der nimmer platzt oder überläuft....^^ Haben den nun erhöht stehen, so das er den druck vom Bachlauf standhalten kann. (ihr seht das ja auf dem Bild... der schwarze kasten der da erhöht neben dem Teich rumgammelt^^)

Da es dem Wasser gut ging, war es zeit für ein par kleine Fischis. (darauf wartete meine Mutter schon seit wir den Teich gebaut haben^^) 
Wir sind dann letzte Woche ins benachbarte Teichcenter und haben uns beraten lassen, was man da für Fische reintun kann... Haben letzt endlich zwei Goldorfen (die sollen bissel die Insekten in Schach halten) und n "10er Pack"  kleine Goldfische geholt. dazu ein paar __ Schnecken gegen Algen, und einige __ Muscheln als natürliche Filter oder so gegen das Grüne Wasser....

Den fischen scheint es soweit auch gut zu gehen, noch sind alle munter^^ Sie kommen auch brav zum Futtern an und verputzen alles wie die Weltmeister. Anfangs hatten wir etwas bedenken wg evtl Sauerstoffmangel... Am ersten Morgen hingen sie alle am Bachlauf Übergang und wuselten da umher... Daraufhin haben wir den Bachlauf nu quasi immer an um mehr wasser-Bewegung zu haben. und seit dem haben wir das nicht mehr beobachtet.

Nun ist es aber so, dass meine Mom jeden Abend die Pumpe reinigen muss, weil der Bachlauf sonst traurig rumgluckert....

Meine Frage ist nun: was machen wir evtl falsch? ich habe schon versucht zu googlen und auch hier zu suchen, aber ich bin nirgends auf vergleichbare Probleme (bzw passende Lösungen) gestoßen.... 
Die Pumpe hängt auch nicht am Boden, sondern in der ersten Wasserzone, so dass sie gerade mit Wasser bedeckt ist (uns wurde gesagt da läge sie am besten)

Vielleicht könnt ihr uns ja helfen 

Danke euch :-*

Lg Tamara


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Servus Tamara

Herzlich Willkommen

Da ich ja aus der Naturteich-Ecke komme kann ich Dir leider keine guten Tipps bezüglich Technik geben, deshalb lasse ich es lieber. Es werden sich sicher noch die Spezialisten melden.
Mit Fischen habe ich es auch net so, denke aber das es ein bisserl eng werden wird, wenn die Fische größer werden.
Leider sehe ich auch viel zu wenige Pflanzen ...

Was würde ich als Soforthilfe tun:

Fische nicht mehr füttern ...
Goldorfen dem Händler zurück bringen, ganz falsche Beratung, das sind schnelle Schwimmer und keine Tümpler. Grenzt an Tierquälerei ...
Pflanzenanzahl auf mindestens das Doppelte aufstocken
Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, etc. ) sind Sauerstoffspender ...
Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat, Wasserhyazinthen und eventuell kleine Teichlinsen
einsetzen. Sie zehren die Nährstoffe auf ...

Hmmm ... das sollte erstmal fürs erste reichen 

Edit: Habe gerade deinen und meinen Text nochmal überflogen und habe noch etwas von __ Muscheln gelesen ...
Bitte bringe sie ebenfalls wieder zum Händler zurück ... das darf es ja nicht geben, da werden Tiere abgegeben die in einem so kleinen Teich nix verloren haben. Tierquälerei die zum Himmel schreit ...
Muscheln < das ist ein Link - Klick mich brauchen sandigen Grund, sie wollen sich eingraben. Weiters brauchen sie zur Fortpflanzung Bitterlinge , die sind eine Symbiose bezüglich Fortpflanzung eingegangen, ohne Bitterlinge keine Muscheln, ohne Muscheln keine Bitterlinge.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Hallo Tamara,

"beraten lassen"? Den Laden solltet Ihr von Eurer Liste ganz schnell streichen. Mit den Fischen, die gerne Futtern, wird der Teich nie auf den grünen Zweig kommen. 

Hier haben wir mal ein bisschen Lesestoff, der einiges dazu erläutert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374

Schleierhaft ist mir nur, wie man mit einem 5-Watt-Pümpchen den Filter zum Überlaufen oder Platzen bringen kann? So hoch, wie der jetzt steht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel Wasser ankommt. Was habt ihr denn für Schläuche, um das Wasser zum Filter zu bringen? 1/2-Zoll-Gartenschläuche?

Mach doch bitte noch ein paar Detail-Fotos und ein paar genauere Angaben zur Technik.


----------



## muh.gp (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Hallo Tamara,

zunächst herzlich Willkommen im Forum der Teichverrückten!

Wie Helmut schon sagt, würde ich zunächst alle Tiere einpacken und zurück zum Teichcenter bringen, denn das geht auf Dauer keinesfalls gut. Die Goldorfen können 30 bis 50 cm groß werden, die Goldfische werden sich ziemlich flott vermehren und die Muschen werden in kürzester Zeit eingehen, da ihnen das optimale Umfeld fehlt und auch die Nahrung ausgehen wird. Zudem ist Dein Teich mit 80 cm Tiefe in Sachen Überwinterung der Fische am absoluten Limit.

Zur Pumpe sei gesagt, dass die eigentlich an die tiefste Stelle deines Teichs gehört, da sich dort der Dreck sammelt und der soll ja durch den Filter "entsorgt" werden. Die ständige Reinigung liegt wahrscheinlich an diesem "Mattengeflecht", wobei ich mir da gerade nichts drunter vorstellen kann. Kann man das Geflecht entfernen? Dann probiere das mal, denn der Filter übernimmt ja jetzt die Reinigung. Zum Filter nur ein Satz: Billig ist eben häufig nicht gut. Aber für deine Teichgröße sollte er bei vernünftigem Besatz - wobei der bei 1.500 l schwierig zu gestalten ist - reichen.

Zuerst würde ich die Tiere zurück bringen und im zweiten Schritt den Teichcenter wechseln! Schau nach ein paar Bitterlingen oder ähnlichem. Sicher sind Goldfische durch ihre Farben interessanter, aber auch die können 30 cm Größe erreichen. Ich denke Du wolltest mit Deiner Familie auch nicht auf Dauer in einem Gartenhäuschen leben... 

Viel Glück mit deinem "Gewässer" und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Hallo Tamara,
da schließ ich mich an - das sind die falschen Fische - wenn man überhaupt in so einen kleinen Teich unbedingt welche einsetzen will, dann vielleicht __ Moderlieschen.

Zur Technik:
Deine Pumpe ist eigentlich ne Wasserspielpumpe - das erkennt man daran, dass ein Filter im Gehäuse integriert ist. Diesen Filter benötigen die Düsen von Fontänen etc. damit sie nicht ständig verstopfen.
Da quasi keine Schmutzpartikel gepumpt werden kann das Pumpenrad anders geformt werden, dass es viel Förderdruck bringt (= hohe Fontäne).
Also Kurz:
Diese Pumpe ist als Filterpumpe ungeeignet  - hol dir eine sog. "schaumlose Filterpumpe" mit ca. 2000 L/h Förderleistung und verbinde die Pumpe mit dem Filter mit mindestes 1 Zoll starken Teichschlauch.
(Achtung: Die Tüllen an Pumpe und Filter aber auch auf diese Größe abschneiden!)


Gruß Nori


----------



## Schnuffelhase21 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Hallöchen 

Danke Euch allen für die schnellen Antworten! :-*

Auch wenn die natürlich etwas deprimierend sind.... 

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, vll helfen die noch fürs Verständnis 

Bachlauf:


 

Teich und Bepflanzung:


 



 



 



 

Wir haben schon ein paar Pflanzen... In der Uferzone/Sumpfzone sind es etwa..... fünfe, in der zweiten so drei und in der ganz tief haben wir auch zwei.... 
Aber da kommen dann definitv noch welche bei. 

Zum Thema Pumpe:
Habe noch ein paar BVilder, da ich kp habe wie ich die sonst technisch weiter erklären soll... Jedenfalls hat die Pumpe 22W nicht 5W....



 

 

Und zu dem Filzmattendingszeugs was vor dem Ansaugteil ist: 


 

Wir haben es vorhin mal rausgelassen und die Pumpe ohne angemach, aber da ist gleich der Filter wieder kurz vorm Platzen gewesen...  Dann wölbt sich immer der Deckel und es tritt wasser aus... Als das Filzding wieder drin war, hat er sich beruhigt...

Wir haben auch schon überlegt für den Filter eine extra Pumpe zu holen, die dann dafür besser passt. ( wie Nori gesagt hat, eine schaumlose Filterpumpe).

@ Nori: Du meintest ja, unsere Pumpe wäre sone Föntänenpumpe oder so, ist die denn für den bachlauf geeignet? oder eher nicht so?

Und was die Fische angeht.... Dann müssen wir mal sehen wohin damit, denn das teichcenter nimmt die sicherlich nicht zurück... 

Lg Tamara


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Hallo Tamara,

wenn diese Pumpe ohne Schwamm den Filter zum Überlaufen bringt, wie groß ist denn dann der Auslauf des Filters? Kleiner als der Pumpenschlauch? Kannst Du davon noch mal ein Foto einstellen. Eins, das nicht auf dem Kopf steht  Überhaupt wären noch ein paar Fotos vom Filter hilfreich - ohne Deckel z.B.


----------



## Nori (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Diese Pumpe solltest du nicht ohne den Schwamm betreiben - das Pumpenrad ist für gröbere Schmutzpartikel nicht geeignet und kann blockieren etc.
Bei den speziellen Filterpumpen ist das Pumpenrad entsprechend geformt, damit es Partikel , je nach Pumpe von 4 bis 10 mm durchpumpen kann.
Das Überlaufen kann eigentlich nur von der Verschmutzung der Filtermedien, einem zu kleinen Auslauf oder dem Zusammenspiel beider Sachen kommen.

Wenn du die Pumpe für den Bachlauf benutzen willst, musst du halt öfters den Schwamm reinigen, oder du hängst die Pumpe so in den Teich, dass keine größeren Schmutzpartikel angesaugt werden können - dann kannst den Schaum auch weglassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Schnuffelhase21 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Hallöchen 

ich habe noch ein paar Fotos vom filter gemacht... U.A. auch von dem Foto auf dem Filter, das zeigt wie der im Inneren ausschaut... Leider ist der Deckel nicht so wirkllich leicht abzubekommen 



 

 

 

 

Ich hoffe die Bilder helfen dir/ Euch 

Lg Tamara


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Also ich habe bis dato außer dem Link zum Filter noch kein einziges  Bild gesehen - wo sollen die denn sein??

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Hallo Nori,

guck mal Beitrag 6 und Beitrag 9 - da sind Bilder drin. Ich kann sie zumindest sehen 

Ach ja - alles klar:

*Tamara, Du musst Dein Album bitte mal von Privat auf öffentlich umstellen, sonst können die User die Bilder nicht sehen!*


----------



## Schnuffelhase21 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Okay, hab ich gemacht  Hoffe nu könnt ihr die Bilder richtig sehen?

Der Filter steht rechts hinten am Rand vom Teich, etwas erhöht, damit er dem Druck des Bachlaufes standhält...

(Reihenfolge wäre : Bachlauf-Schlauch-Filter-Schlauch-Pumpe-Teich, haben uns da an die Anleitung auf dem Filter gehalten^^)

Lg


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstopft, jeden tag Reinigung nötig*

Das Überlaufen hat nach den jetzt sichtbaren Bildern folgende Ursache:
Das ist ein Durchlauffilter und kein Druckfilter - das bedeutet der Filter muss an der höchsten Stelle stehen - in deinem Fall an der Mündung/Anfang des Bachlaufs - sobald der Filter tiefer steht als die Mündung drückt das Wasser zurück und der Filter läuft über.

Gruß Nori


----------

